# Urgent prayers needed for Trey...(3/2 Update)



## alphachief (Feb 6, 2010)

For those of you who have followed the prayer thread for 17 year old athlete Trey Rood...your prayers are really needed tonight.  As per the last update, Trey's cancer had spread to his bones.  His family took him to Houston this past week and the specialist there did not offer them much in the way of encouragement.  This morning Trey began having difficulty speaking.  He was taken to the hospital and the family was given the terrible news that Trey now has brain cancer.  Please lift this brave young man and his family up in your prayers tonight.

2/8 Update...
Trey and his parents are flying to Houston this afternoon.  He will likely undergo brain surgery to remove the brain tumor.  All his buddies went to Emory last night to watch the Super Bowl with him and he's in pretty good spirits.  The kid is a tremendous fighter.  Please continue to pray for him.  

While your at it...please keep my kids in your prayers too.  My son and Trey are very close and my daughter dates Trey's younger brother.  It's been tough to see my kids struggle with this...but I'm so proud of the emotional and spiritual support they've given to Trey and his family.

2/11 Update...Keep Trey in your prayers today and tonight...he's having brain surgery tomorrow (Friday) in Houston to try to remove the tumor.  If it goes well, he'll likely stay in Houston to begin experimental treatment for his other cancers (in his lung, ribs, shoulder).


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 6, 2010)

Really hate to hear that.  Prayers sent for all and especially for young Trey.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 6, 2010)

Will certainly lift up this young man and his family in prayer........RW


----------



## lake hartwell (Feb 6, 2010)

May God have mercy and grace upon this entire family. I have had cancer, (melanoma) 4 times. Cancer takes a terrible toll on the entire family. May God Bless this family.
LH


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 6, 2010)

Trey and his family is in my Prayers.


----------



## Goatwoman (Feb 8, 2010)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent for Trey and his family .


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Feb 8, 2010)

Prayer sent for all. God is with you always. Lean on him and he will carry the load. He promised to not Put more on us than we could carry. Pray for understanding in this matter. God bless. His will, will be done.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 11, 2010)

See 2/11 update in first post.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 11, 2010)

still sending.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 11, 2010)

Prayers sent to Trey & family !


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Prayers sent.

Brian1


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 11, 2010)

My Prayers continue for Trey!


----------



## alphachief (Feb 11, 2010)

I forgot to add that although Trey played about half the season...while still under going treatment...he was named to the All Forsyth County team and was MVP at a recent All Star game in Roswell.


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 11, 2010)

very sorry to hear of this.  Prayers sent for Trey, his family, and friends.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 13, 2010)

Trey's surgery went well.  Sounds like they got all the tumor.  They'll be moving him to his own rom tonight...and he will hopefully be coming home Wednesday.  Thanks for everyones continued prayers.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 13, 2010)

Man, that is some good news.  Will keep the prayers coming.


----------



## lake hartwell (Feb 13, 2010)

To God be the Glory!!!


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the update.  Please continue to update us on this.  He is in my prayers.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy 18th Birthday Trey...God Bless you kid!


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd like to add my birthday greetings for Trey also.  Still keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 2, 2010)

3/2 update...
Trey is back in Houston this week undergoing Gamma Knife radiation treatment on a couple more spots they found on his brain.  He should be back home this weekend.   Nancy Grace did a short story on him during her broadcast tonight.  Your continued prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2010)

prayers sent up!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2010)

Prayers sent for the Lord to lay his healing hand on this young man!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Mar 3, 2010)

Prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 3, 2010)

Still praying for a cancer free diagnosis and complete recovery....RW


----------



## Jasper (Mar 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear. Prayers sent for Trey and family!


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 4, 2010)

Prayers sent,keep your Faith and Spirit Trey and fight harder.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for Trey , you and both familys


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 10, 2010)

My continued prayers.

Brian1


----------



## ronpasley (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm praying for you Trey , family and friends. Keep the faith


----------

